# TwinCat mit Ethercat in virtueller Umgebung



## Clown (10 Mai 2010)

Weiss jemand, ob man das zum laufen bringt? Entweder mit Virtual PC oder in der Sun VirtualBox. Beide machen virtuelle Intel-Netzwerkkarten...


----------



## Scrat (11 Mai 2010)

Hallo .....Clown,

ich gehe mal stark davon aus, dass dies nicht funktionieren wird. Beckhoff greift direkt auf die Hardware eine Intel-Karte zu. Da wird dir eine Emulierte Karte nix Bringen.

Gruß Scrat


----------



## Clown (12 Mai 2010)

Es funktioniert (wieder). Ich hatte es schon einmal am laufen und dann ging es plötzlich nicht mehr, ich wusste aber nicht warum es nicht mehr ging (vermutlich der Switch 1GBit). Nun habe ich die Beckhoff EtherCat-Klemmen an einem 100MBit-Switch an den Klemmen, nun geht es wieder.

Mein System Windows 7 64-Bit und TwinCat im XP Mode (also "Virtual PC"), 2 Ethernet-Schnittstellen, davon 1 exklusive für EtherCat.


----------



## Diesla (21 Mai 2010)

Hallo Clown,

ich habe genau das gleiche Problem. Ich verwende ein Notebook, auf dem Windows7 home 64 bit installiert ist. Darauf ist dann VirtualBox installiert. In VirtualBox habe ich eine XP-Prof. Maschine. 
Mein Problem ist die Netzwerkverbindung: Obwohl ich in VirtualBox die Verbindung als "Netzwerkbrücke" konfiguriert habe, erhalte ich beim einlesen der Hardware nie meinen Buskoppler...

Wäre für ein paar Tipps sehr dankbar...


----------



## Clown (22 Mai 2010)

Hast du einen einfachen Switch (100MBit) dazwischen geschalten? Bei mir gings direkt auch nicht.
Schlussendlich hats aber sowieso nichts gebracht, der virtuelle PC ist zu langsam für TwinCat...


----------



## Diesla (22 Mai 2010)

einen switch hab ich nicht dazwischen. ich dachte eigentlich, dass die normalen EtherCat-Koppler EK1100 nicht für den Betrieb direkt am switch ausgelegt sind, weils dafür extra welche gibt???
Aber ich werd's trotzdem mal probieren, sobald ich einen aufgetrieben habe.


----------



## Clown (22 Mai 2010)

Ich weiss, dass eigentlich kein Switch dazwischen gehört. Es funktioniert trotzdem nur mit Switch (habe einen billigen gekauft, Zyxel ES-105A). Mit dem Giga-Bit-Switch funktionierte es auch nicht...
Aber schlussendlich läuft es trotzdem nicht richtig, ich hatte "System Latenzzeiten" von bis zu 30000us also 30ms, das war das Problem. Alles ist dann zu langsam.


----------



## trinitaucher (22 Mai 2010)

Clown schrieb:


> Aber schlussendlich läuft es trotzdem nicht richtig, ich hatte *"System Latenzzeiten" von bis zu 30000us also 30ms*, das war das Problem. Alles ist dann zu langsam.


Das zeigt doch, dass TwinCAT in einer virtuellen PC nicht wirklich läuft. Normal sind Latenzzeiten unter < 5µs.


----------



## Clown (22 Mai 2010)

Ich weiss, deshalb habe nun Twincat auch auf meinem "alten" Computer installiert, wäre halt schön gewesen...


----------



## Vogei (14 Juli 2010)

*Andere Möglichkeit*

Ich hatte das selbe Problem und habe dann auf anraten unserer IT-Abteilung das ganze mit VMware und Win XP prof. versucht. Und es klappt wunderbar! Schade finde ich von Seiten Beckhoffs dass für diesen Fall kein Update erscheinen soll damit TwinCat auf 64 bit Systemen läuft.


----------



## Chräshe (14 Juli 2010)

Vogei schrieb:


> Schade finde ich von Seiten Beckhoffs dass für diesen Fall kein Update erscheinen soll damit TwinCat auf 64 bit Systemen läuft.



Hallo Vogei,

 soweit ich weiß, soll bald ein Update von TwinCAT raus kommen. 
Offiziell heißt es im 4. Quartal 2010. 
Mal sehen, ob es nicht das 7. oder 8. Quartal wird... 

 Da heißt es:


aktive     Unterstützung von Multicore- und 64-Bit-Systemen
Konvertieren     von TwinCAT-2-Projekten
usw...
Lassen wir uns überraschen!

Gruß
Chräshe


----------



## Cerberus (15 Juli 2010)

Chräshe schrieb:


> soweit ich weiß, soll bald ein Update von TwinCAT raus kommen.
> Offiziell heißt es im 4. Quartal 2010.
> Mal sehen, ob es nicht das 7. oder 8. Quartal wird...


 
Ja auf diese Version bin ich auch schon gespannt. Mal schauen was kommt.

*ACK* Den Termin würde ich noch nicht so ernst nehmen. Kann durchaus auch länger gehen. Immerhin ist es nur Software. Bei Hardware müssten wir wahrscheinlich noch bis Mitte nächsten Jahres warten.


----------



## Vogei (16 Juli 2010)

Ich habe die Information von Seiten Beckhoff, das dies die neue Version Twincat 3 sein wird, die dann auch wieder von Beckhoff gekauft werden muss.

Allerdings soll diese Version mehr in Richtung Visual Studio gehen und das .Net Framework enthalten. Da darf man wirklich gespannt sein. Die Entwicklung von Twincat 2.11 in richtung 64bit wird es laut Beckhoff nicht geben!​


----------

